# Just heard a pretty funny joke...



## Sweaty Deacon (Mar 4, 2010)

What is an Arminian's favorite type of bullets?

Hollow points


----------



## lynnie (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## MLCOPE2 (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Skyler (Mar 9, 2010)

But aren't hollow points the ones that do the most damage???

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------

Oh. Never mind.


----------



## JOwen (Mar 9, 2010)

Skyler said:


> But aren't hollow points the ones that do the most damage???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------




So does their doctrine.


----------



## Curt (Mar 9, 2010)

And they are aimed right at you, Calvy.


----------

